# Heavy green with soft 'cut-crease'



## Assiee (Feb 23, 2009)

My tutorial about a look that i posted earlier just by pictures..

Please make sure to check out part 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also my products are listed in the side bar of youtube!

Thankyouuu all for watching!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and please please subscribe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and ask me anything that you want!

Hugsss
Assiee



YouTube - Heavy green with soft 'cut-crease' prt 1


Face
Mac studio fix fluid nc15
miss helen blush nr 3

Eyes
too faced shadow insurance
5th from up, green color from 120 pallet
black color from 120 pallet
ben nye white gold
brown eyeshadow for brows
mac blacktrack fluidliner
max factor false lash effect

Lips
Loreal glamshine 405


----------



## TeresaT (Feb 23, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## Assiee (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeresaT* 

 
_Very pretty!_

 
Thankyou so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 24, 2009)

like the green look!  make more!


----------



## Assiee (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laurajean396* 

 
_like the green look! make more!_

 
Thank you so much!

If you would like to see more or if you have any requests please feel free to ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks again


----------

